# Smoked almonds from Amazen



## bcrisco (Jul 14, 2016)

Smoked these up this afternoon. Sweet with a slight smoked taste[emoji]128077[/emoji]












image.jpeg



__ bcrisco
__ Jul 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2016)

They look really good!

The last almonds I smoked were too smokey.

Gonna have to give it a try again.

Nice job on yours!

Al


----------



## bcrisco (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks. I only used about a handful of pellets to smoke them


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 16, 2016)

BC, Good looking almonds !


----------



## bcrisco (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. I must give it a try.

Points for adding to my to do list.

Disco


----------



## bcrisco (Jul 24, 2016)

These aren't dry so they're more like almond clusters, but no one that's tried them has complained


----------

